# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Position available in Tayside

## gavin

_This message was circulated to local associations in EC Scotland, bee farmers and other contacts tonight:_

Dear All

There is a notice attached about an opportunity to help develop a new venture for Scotland, a beekeeping co-operative.  We have funding to install a sterilisation plant and conduct a pollination awareness programme.  The post will be part-time and run for 18 months in the first instance.  

For the local association secretaries on this list, we would be most grateful if you would circulate this notice around your association members.  Bee farmers and other beekeeping friends: you may have people on your staff who could take this on, or you may know people that would be interested.  Please spread the word.

Many thanks

Gavin Ramsay
on behalf of the Board of Scottish Bee Services Ltd.


_The notice is available here.
_

----------

